

Bull Codes – Software Community Coding FAIF Under the FSC Shield - aurelien
https://bull.codes

======
nosewhoknows
A clear demonstration of why [http://mako.cc/writing/hill-
free_tools.html](http://mako.cc/writing/hill-free_tools.html) we need free
tools for working on our free software. Proprietary services by their nature
exclude competition; Bull Codes is running a [http://kallithea-
scm.org/](http://kallithea-scm.org/) Kallithea instance and anyone else can
compete with them.

Basing the service on entirely free software ends its use for locking users
in, and the services must compete on how much value they bring to customers
who can always take their project elsewhere. Goodbye GitHub, hello Kallithea —
and long live Bull Codes!

------
aurelien
Open Source miss the point of free software not only in software themselves
but also in services. A FAIF Coding Software Community have the right to be
free as in freedom, price and protected against money acquisition. Never
forget Sun and Oracle!

